# 2018 Deep Cut Orchid Society show -Holmdel, NJ



## NYEric (Feb 9, 2018)

Anyone going to the show?


----------



## cnycharles (Feb 9, 2018)

I might be going tomorrow 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## NYEric (Feb 10, 2018)

cnycharles said:


> I might be going tomorrow
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Let me know. I plan to work today but could be persuaded. .. 

Sent from my SM-G900T using Tapatalk


----------



## cnycharles (Feb 10, 2018)

I could also go tomorrow afternoon


----------



## NYEric (Feb 11, 2018)

I went today, no practice due to weather and healing issues. Picked up 3 tiny Pleuros from Ecuagenera, a Paph Hiroki Tanaka and a Bulbo lasiochilum from Marlowe Orchids, a Dendrobium Twinkle, and a Phal Surf Song Ox Gold Orange from Stony Brook Orchids, that I have been wanting for years.










Sent from my SM-G900T using Tapatalk


----------



## NYEric (Feb 11, 2018)

More...










Sent from my SM-G900T using Tapatalk


----------



## NYEric (Feb 11, 2018)

Last, including Best of show Phrag Peruflora's Spirit. 










Sent from my SM-G900T using Tapatalk


----------



## Linus_Cello (Feb 12, 2018)

Thanks for posting. The peruflora spirit looks pretty dark.


----------



## NYEric (Feb 12, 2018)

Yay besseae hybrids!


----------



## Hien (Feb 17, 2018)

NYEric said:


> I went today, no practice due to weather and healing issues. Picked up 3 tiny Pleuros from Ecuagenera, a Paph Hiroki Tanaka and a Bulbo lasiochilum from Marlowe Orchids, a Dendrobium Twinkle, and a Phal Surf Song Ox Gold Orange from Stony Brook Orchids, that I have been wanting for years.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G900T using Tapatalk



Got to remind myself never ever to buy another orchid from Stony Brook Orchids.
On Saturday, I was standing sideways facing Ecuagenera's phrag box (take only half of the space of the gap between Ecuagenera & Stony Brook, I did not stand at the front because I didn't want to reach over and break any Ecuagenera 's plants), when the Stony Brook owner use his forearm to both push & shove me aside , when I looked back he sported a cold and nasty look, then he turned to a woman , smiling and continuing the conversation with her, handing her the plant as if nothing happens.
I was so shocked I did not even realize what just occurred, until I reconstructed his movement .
He could have said "excuse me" , "I am sorry", "do you mind", or "be careful" if he was thinking I may back up against his plant (which I did not), I was too polite to even say anything to him but , I am thinking to myself , if he did that to me , he will be bound to do it again to someone else , and one day he will wonder why his orchid stand does not have a crowd of fans .
Now , I feel stupid that I bought plants from him at the past shows .


----------



## NYEric (Feb 21, 2018)

That sucks, thanks for the heads up. You should send him an email of this post.


----------



## Hien (Feb 21, 2018)

NYEric said:


> That sucks, thanks for the heads up. You should send him an email of this post.


 if he used any of the phrases I mentioned while put his arm out to make sure I don't move back suddenly , it would be ok (even if he pushed me slightly, it would be still ok with me)
But not saying anything is not nice .


----------



## Hien (Feb 21, 2018)

by the way did you see that awarded phrag "elizabeth something" in one of the exhibition, really large & round , chubby pouch saturated red color .
It is in one of your photos, the photo right after J&L exhibition , the plant was at the lowest spot, bottom edge of the photo.
nobody saw it because it was positioned on the floor & wasn't staked


----------



## NYEric (Feb 22, 2018)

Elizabeth Castle - Mem. Dick Clements x Hanne Popow?


----------



## Hien (Feb 22, 2018)

NYEric said:


> Elizabeth Castle - Mem. Dick Clements x Hanne Popow?



I am not quite sure, is it Elizabeth Castle or Windsor Castle ?
I am surprise how big the flower is compare to the plant


----------



## NYEric (Feb 23, 2018)

Windsor Castle is Elizabeth Castle x besseae, I have all 3. It was probably an EC. I was too rushed to concentrate on a lot except the show winner.


----------

